# buttons quail babies as food



## Neeko (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone ever do this? I might be getting 2 and breeding them and then use using the off spring for food. They take a couple of weeks to hatch but it be a nice way of getting variety and not having more then 2 quail.


----------



## james.w (Jul 30, 2011)

I have used quail eggs, but never quail. It will work fine for a staple part of the diet.


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey james, What about pigeons?


----------



## Neeko (Jul 30, 2011)

Is be breeding my guys, jumper I wouldn't ever use an out side source where variables can't be controlled. Parasites can cause health issues. If your breeding your own birds that be a different issue.


----------



## james.w (Jul 30, 2011)

Neeko said:
 

> Is be breeding my guys, jumper I wouldn't ever use an out side source where variables can't be controlled. Parasites can cause health issues. *If your breeding your own birds that be a different issue. *



This would be the only way it could be done. I'm not 100% sure about pigeons though.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 30, 2011)

The quail have quick birth, not sure about pigeons. Hamsters jk sorta. They are evil


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ya they are captive pets .. I was going to feed the eggs.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 31, 2011)

Hamsters can be fed to tegus


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 31, 2011)

Pigeons carry Chlamydia, and it can be present in even captive populations. I'm no vet, but if Chlamydia can make the jump from birds to humans, reptiles might be able to become carriers.


----------

